# What dog breed are you?



## Kacey (Mar 10, 2008)

I took a quiz from dogster.com (and yes, my dog has his own page), and here's what I got:

*Wow, You're a Poodle!*


* 	Poodle	*

_The Star_
  	 	Intelligence, style and good looks in one able-bodied, *well-manicured package*? But of course! You are a Poodle, and proud of it. You scoff in the general direction of passers-by who cast admiring (or is it amused?) glances your way, knowing doggone well that if your private jet were not waiting to whisk you off for a spa weekend getaway, you would handily paddle their hindquarters in a game of Trivial Pursuit. Blindfolded. You are *well-educated* and enjoy the *finer things in life*, but are not above taking an impromptu skinny dip in an old limestone quarry. It would, however, be soooo much more convenient if said quarry came with a towel boy and swim-up cocktail service, of course. Learn more » 
 	 	FAMOUS POODLES: 	_Jennifer Lopez, George Clooney,  Victoria Beckham_ 
 	 	LIKELY PROFESSIONS: 	_Fashion Designer, Movie Star, Chef_


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 10, 2008)

German Shepherd 
The Perfectionist

Doggedly dedicated to getting the job done, you don't let silly little distractions get in the way of putting in a full day's work. And after you come home, chowing down on a little grub and taking a little catnap is all it takes to get you up and at 'em for round two, whatever that may entail. Your dogma emphasizes the importance of hard work, and you swim laps around your dog-paddling, time-wasting co-workers. Your cleverness leads to you often being entrusted with some pretty important tasks, which you are always more than happy to sink your canines into. You really dig being outdoors and love a bit of exercise, but you draw the line at the ridiculous stuff, choosing a game of beach volleyball over Pilates in the park any day. Learn more » 

FAMOUS GERMAN SHEPHERDS: Teddy Roosevelt, Queen Elizabeth, Humphrey Bogart, Oprah 

LIKELY PROFESSIONS: Professional Athlete, Policeman, Wilderness Guide, Meteorologist


----------



## shudokan-RN (Mar 10, 2008)

I am a labrador retriever!


Labrador Retriever 
The Caretaker

Your family is what makes you tick, and you never "flea" from an opportunity to hang out with the whole gang. A family picnic complete with hot dogs, deviled eggs and a refreshing swim in the lake is hard for you to stray from. Your sparky temperament and dogged intelligence mean you are not only a blast to hang out with, but great to work with as well. Your close pals appreciate your patience and forgiveness, knowing you'd rather let sleeping dogs lie than dwell on the mishaps of the past. Your dashing good looks may one day lead to a modelling career, if only you can tame the unfortunate clumsiness that sometimes causes you to go flailing from the catwalk


----------



## shudokan-RN (Mar 10, 2008)

if only you can tame the unfortunate clumsiness that sometimes causes you to go flailing from the catwalk

that is so me


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 10, 2008)

Lisa doesn't HAVE to take this test... she's a CHEW!



> Wow, You're a Labrador Retriever!
> 
> Labrador Retriever
> 
> ...


Heh, no wonder Ceicei and the other ladies like me so much! :uhyeah: 

Though I doubt that I'll EVER be a model.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Ceicei (Mar 10, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Heh, no wonder Ceicei and the other ladies like me so much! :uhyeah:
> 
> Though I doubt that I'll EVER be a model.



Not modeling for fashion clothes, but you definitely get your picture plastered all over when it comes to caving. 

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 11, 2008)

I am a:

* 	German Shepherd	*

_The Perfectionist_
*Doggedly dedicated* to getting the job done, you don't let silly little distractions get in the way of putting in a full day's work. And after you come home, chowing down on a little grub and taking a little catnap is all it takes to get you up and at 'em for round two, whatever that may entail. Your dogma emphasizes the importance of *hard work*, and you swim laps around your dog-paddling, time-wasting co-workers. Your cleverness leads to you often being entrusted with some pretty important tasks, which you are always more than happy to sink your canines into. You really *dig being outdoors* and love a bit of exercise, but you draw the line at the ridiculous stuff, choosing a game of beach volleyball over Pilates in the park any day.


----------



## tellner (Mar 11, 2008)

German Shepherd


----------



## Blindside (Mar 11, 2008)

Lab - oh yeah, as if thats a shock....


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 11, 2008)

* 	Golden Retriever	*

_The Charmer_
  	 	Laid-back, sociable and *well-groomed*, you've got your own hip little pack of groupies who just love to be around you. You have a brain inside that adorable little head of yours, though you use it mostly to organize your *hectic social calendar*. You never poop out at parties, and since you're popular with ladies and men, as well as children and adults, you dish out your wit, charm and luck to whomever is close enough to bask in it. The top dog likes you and wants to be your best friend, despite the fact that he doesn't really know what the heck you do. No one does, in fact, but everyone loves you all the same. A true foodie, youve got your *keen ears* fine-tuned to make sure you don't miss out on the opening of a trendy new place to nosh. But your youthful days of being able to wolf down food 24-7 are wagging behind you, meaning you've got to watch what you eat so you dont pull a Brando and outgrow your coats. Learn more » 
 	 	FAMOUS GOLDEN RETRIEVERS: 	_Bono, Robert Redford, Joe Montana, Julia Roberts_ 
 	 	LIKELY PROFESSIONS: 	_Journalist, Intelligence Agent, Venture Capitalist_


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 11, 2008)

German Shepherd. (though I think a Rottweiler would fit better)


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 11, 2008)

German shepherd! I think a pattern is coming out here among us lol!


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 11, 2008)

and for something different...

* 	Bulldog	*

_The Comedian_
  	 	You may look like the troublemaker of the pack, but it turns out your *tough guy mug* is worse than its bite. You're really a softie, loyal to your friends and family and A-OK with meeting new pooches, but you prefer to do so with a high-five instead of a paw-shake. Proud of your *great sense of humor*, you've got a whole litter of jokes you draw from to keep the mood playful and the positive energy alive. A perfect afternoon for you involves a leisurely stroll with a pal, followed by a little *downtime* in an easy chair with a frosty can of brew and a remote control within easy fetching distance. You shed accusations of being lazy, knowing perfectly well that you're kenneling the energy you might need for... well... something.  Learn more » 
 	 	FAMOUS BULLDOGS: _Jack Black__, Whoopi Goldberg, George W. Bush_ 
 	 	LIKELY PROFESSIONS: 	_Comedian, Firefighter, Racecar Driver, Bartender _


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 11, 2008)

* 	Golden Retriever	*

_The Charmer_
  	 	Laid-back, sociable and *well-groomed*, you've got your own hip little pack of groupies who just love to be around you. You have a brain inside that adorable little head of yours, though you use it mostly to organize your *hectic social calendar*. You never poop out at parties, and since you're popular with ladies and men, as well as children and adults, you dish out your wit, charm and luck to whomever is close enough to bask in it. The top dog likes you and wants to be your best friend, despite the fact that he doesn't really know what the heck you do. No one does, in fact, but everyone loves you all the same. A true foodie, youve got your *keen ears* fine-tuned to make sure you don't miss out on the opening of a trendy new place to nosh. But your youthful days of being able to wolf down food 24-7 are wagging behind you, meaning you've got to watch what you eat so you dont pull a Brando and outgrow your coats. Learn more » 
 	 	FAMOUS GOLDEN RETRIEVERS: 	_Bono, Robert Redford, Joe Montana, Julia Roberts_ 
 	 	LIKELY PROFESSIONS: 	_Journalist, Intelligence Agent, Venture Capitalist_


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 11, 2008)

Im a Lab....Favorite dog so I like it

B


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 11, 2008)

Ceicei said:


> I am a:
> 
> * 	German Shepherd	*
> 
> ...



A *real* german shepherd wouldn't be caught dead taking a CATnap! :uhyeah: 

But the description of you is definitely applicable.


----------



## crushing (Mar 11, 2008)

German Shepherd

German, eh?  Maybe that's why I get along so well with my recently adopted German Shorthaired Pointer, Ella?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 11, 2008)

Bulldog


----------



## Doc_Jude (Mar 11, 2008)

*Golden Retriever*
_The Charmer_

Laid-back, sociable and well-groomed, you've got your own hip little pack of groupies who just love to be around you. You have a brain inside that adorable little head of yours, though you use it mostly to organize your hectic social calendar. You never poop out at parties, and since you're popular with ladies and men, as well as children and adults, you dish out your wit, charm and luck to whomever is close enough to bask in it. The top dog likes you and wants to be your best friend, despite the fact that he doesn't really know what the heck you do. No one does, in fact, but everyone loves you all the same. A true foodie, youve got your keen ears fine-tuned to make sure you don't miss out on the opening of a trendy new place to nosh. But your youthful days of being able to wolf down food 24-7 are wagging behind you, meaning you've got to watch what you eat so you dont pull a Brando and outgrow your coats. 

FAMOUS GOLDEN RETRIEVERS: Bono, Robert Redford, Joe Montana, Julia Roberts

LIKELY PROFESSIONS: Journalist, Intelligence Agent, Venture Capitalist


----------



## kosho (Mar 11, 2008)

*Wow, You're a Labrador Retriever!*



*Labrador Retriever *

_The Caretaker_
Your family is what makes you tick, and you never "flea" from an opportunity to hang out with the whole gang. A family picnic complete with hot dogs, deviled eggs and a refreshing swim in the lake is hard for you to stray from. Your *sparky temperament* and dogged intelligence mean you are not only a blast to hang out with, but great to work with as well. Your close pals appreciate your *patience and forgiveness*, knowing you'd rather let sleeping dogs lie than dwell on the mishaps of the past. Your *dashing good looks* may one day lead to a modelling career, if only you can tame the unfortunate clumsiness that sometimes causes you to go flailing from the catwalk. Learn more » 
FAMOUS LABRADOR RETRIEVERS: _Bill Cosby, Jackie Onassis, Dr. Phil, David Beckham_ 
LIKELY PROFESSIONS: _Doctor, Sales Executive_

_kosho_


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 11, 2008)

Labrador Retriever

The Caretaker

Your family is what makes you tick, and you never "flea" from an opportunity to hang out with the whole gang. A family picnic complete with hot dogs, deviled eggs and a refreshing swim in the lake is hard for you to stray from. Your sparky temperament and dogged intelligence mean you are not only a blast to hang out with, but great to work with as well. Your close pals appreciate your patience and forgiveness, knowing you'd rather let sleeping dogs lie than dwell on the mishaps of the past. Your dashing good looks may one day lead to a modelling career, if only you can tame the unfortunate clumsiness that sometimes causes you to go flailing from the catwalk. Learn more »

FAMOUS LABRADOR RETRIEVERS: Bill Cosby, Jackie Onassis, Dr. Phil, David Beckham

LIKELY PROFESSIONS: Doctor, Sales Executive, Teacher


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 11, 2008)

German shephard for me.


----------



## myusername (Mar 11, 2008)

* for your blog or profile page.*









Damn and I so wanted to be a Bulldog!!! LOL


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Wow, You're a Labrador Retriever!*



*Labrador Retriever *

_The Caretaker_
Your family is what makes you tick, and you never "flea" from an opportunity to hang out with the whole gang. A family picnic complete with hot dogs, deviled eggs and a refreshing swim in the lake is hard for you to stray from. Your *sparky temperament* and dogged intelligence mean you are not only a blast to hang out with, but great to work with as well. Your close pals appreciate your *patience and forgiveness*, knowing you'd rather let sleeping dogs lie than dwell on the mishaps of the past. Your *dashing good looks* may one day lead to a modelling career, if only you can tame the unfortunate clumsiness that sometimes causes you to go flailing from the catwalk. Learn more » 
FAMOUS LABRADOR RETRIEVERS: _Bill Cosby, Jackie Onassis, Dr. Phil, David Beckham_ 
LIKELY PROFESSIONS: _Doctor, Sales Executive, Teacher_


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 11, 2008)

I came out a Labrador Retriever.

Its interesting how many of us turned out Labs, Golden Retrievers and German Shepherds.


----------



## Live True (Mar 11, 2008)

and another for the golden retrievier column!


----------



## Fiendlover (Mar 11, 2008)

*Wow, You're a Border Collie!*



*Border Collie *

_The Achiever_
You've heard about this "second-place ribbon" thing, but really dont ever plan on getting one. Not a chance. Highly competitive, you keep one eye on the Best in Show prize and one on the rest of the pack, making sure you're always at least one paw ahead. You love your family and enjoy the company you keep, but you'd trade all of them in a heartbeat for a corner office and some meaty stock options. When you're not licking your professional coat, naked skydiving and triathlons keep you entertained. You idolize the top dog and will do so until you sniff out a way to take over the company and do a little "restructuring."

wow the only thing thats like me in this is the fact that i can be very competitive.  other than that............this quiz sucked lol


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 11, 2008)

*Labrador Retriever *

_The Caretaker_
Your family is what makes you tick, and you never "flea" from an opportunity to hang out with the whole gang. A family picnic complete with hot dogs, deviled eggs and a refreshing swim in the lake is hard for you to stray from. Your *sparky temperament* and dogged intelligence mean you are not only a blast to hang out with, but great to work with as well. Your close pals appreciate your *patience and forgiveness*, knowing you'd rather let sleeping dogs lie than dwell on the mishaps of the past. Your *dashing good looks* may one day lead to a modelling career, if only you can tame the unfortunate clumsiness that sometimes causes you to go flailing from the catwalk. 


sounds about right  LOL


----------



## tellner (Mar 11, 2008)

Hmm. I took the complete test and got a different result:

Wow, You're a Hound of Tindalos!

*Hound of Tindalos*
_The Unspeakable_
It's a dog-eat-dog world for most of us. For you it's a dog-devour-soul cosmos. You're lean and afoot and always up for a snack, especially if it's torn shrieking from the body of your helpless prey. Cosmic distances and unimaginable aeons are just words to you. If there's an angle you're right on it. You're on speaking terms with all the big names: Yog Sothoth, Nyarlathotep, Tsathoggua, Cthulhu, but you're nobody's servitor. Your few cringing minions have learned to make themselves very scarce. Your friends weren't so lucky.


----------



## mrhnau (Mar 11, 2008)

argh... hate tests that require personal stuff, like email addresses. hate junk mail...


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 11, 2008)

*Border Collie *

*The Achiever*


_That's all well and good, but I'm just a teacher. Bill Gates and Bill Clinton? Yeah, right. Well, then again, maybe in my hobbies I'm competitive and go for achievement...Stopped trying to change education about a decade ago __when NCLB became _*The Law.*


----------



## Skip Cooper (Mar 11, 2008)

*I couldn't have done better if I tried. This happens to be my favorite breed of dogs. How cool is that?*

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*Wow, You're a Labrador Retriever!*



*Labrador Retriever *

_The Caretaker_
Your family is what makes you tick, and you never "flea" from an opportunity to hang out with the whole gang. A family picnic complete with hot dogs, deviled eggs and a refreshing swim in the lake is hard for you to stray from. Your *sparky temperament* and dogged intelligence mean you are not only a blast to hang out with, but great to work with as well. Your close pals appreciate your *patience and forgiveness*, knowing you'd rather let sleeping dogs lie than dwell on the mishaps of the past. Your *dashing good looks* may one day lead to a modelling career, if only you can tame the unfortunate clumsiness that sometimes causes you to go flailing from the catwalk. Learn more » 
FAMOUS LABRADOR RETRIEVERS: _Bill Cosby, Jackie Onassis, Dr. Phil, David Beckham_ 
LIKELY PROFESSIONS: _Doctor, Sales Executive, Teacher_


----------

